# Mahindra E350 DI Power loss



## Rod730 (Sep 5, 2013)

I have a 2003 E3510 with 500 hours. While running a 6ft brush hog, it starts loosing power after abut 45 minutes. It attempts to stall, once the PTO is disengaged it still runs rough, like is it missing. After sitting an hour or so it runs fine for 45 minutes and starts all over, ANY IDEAS ???


----------



## lewiscason01 (Jun 20, 2014)

Mine is doing the same thing. My fuel filters were really dirty so I changed all of them. Tractor runs good for several minutes then start to skip really bad and loses power. Let it set for a while a repeat the senario


----------



## DPSBrady (Oct 21, 2012)

*Mahindra Issues*

Do ya'll tractors have an internal fuel filter in the tank plus the external fuel filter like my 4025 does?


----------



## profnohair (Jun 3, 2012)

I am in the process of rebuilding the steering box on my 450 which requires the removal of the fuel tank. I had been having the same issues on it as described. Changed the filters did not help. Well, when I emptied the tank I found out why. There were leaves, algae and no telling what else blocking the 1/2" hole that goes to where the fuel actually goes to the fuel line. 

Clean out your tank (not just empty it).

Hope this helps.

Profnohair


----------



## CraigE350 (Sep 14, 2015)

I know this post is old but I want to add my two cents for future users. I too the fuel line off at the valve so I could cut off the supply and not make a huge mess. blow air into the tan from the valve. I used a old valve stem and a battery powered air pump Jump box. it doesn't take much. Then shut the valve off after letting the crud run out. clean the inline filter on the side of the injector pump. I had to do it several times before the trash was able to pass. I think I dumped it in there from an old gas can.


----------

